# save emails to cd



## Links2 (Dec 16, 2001)

Hi all,

Was wondering if it is possible to save my emails to a disk?
I have a ton of emails in folders and i would like to clean up the outlook express email folders by saving them to a disk if possible...there are quite a few that i do not want to lose so putting them on a disk would be great...

If possible, how?

I have tried but not successful...

thanks in advance,

Links2


----------



## Links2 (Dec 16, 2001)

Win XP, I normally use Firefox(if that even matters at all)


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> i would like to clean up the outlook express email folders by saving them to a disk if possible..


1) Make new folder on your desktop. Call it *emails* (or whatever you want).
2) Make OE a normal window, so you can see that new folder.
3) Drag all the emails you want into the folder.
You can drag a single email or many at one time. Highlight the ones you want to save either by "select all" or by holding CTRL down and highlighting selective ones.
4) Burn to disc.

sekirt


----------



## trooperman (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow that was easy cheers


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

trooperman, you can check out http://support.microsoft.com/kb/270670. This page shows you how to back up your address book also.


----------

